# Bahnhof - Welches Handy?



## Caspar (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallöchen Ihrse!

Vor anderthalb Jahren wollte ich ein stabiles Handy... ich habe mir ein paar Tests reingezogen und bin dann beim Sony Ericsson W705 gelandet. Das hatte eine Aluhülle, eine geschützte Tastatur, nen großes Display und 3 Megapixel... ich wollte was praktisches funktionierendes... und jetzt? Das scheiß Teil geht nur kaputt, habe es nach 1.5 Jahren schon zum zweiten mal wegen einer Reparatur abgegeben. Das letzte mal habe ich gleich ein neues bekommen... was hats gebracht? Nix... das hatte ebenfalls schon 2 Wochen nach dem Kauf die ersten Macken. 

Daher sehe ich mich jetzt schon nach einem neuen um. Das Telefon hat damals fast 400€ gekostet, also könnte ich mir aus der Preisregion etwas aussuchen. Ich könnte auch eins holen das sich sehr gut verkaufen lässt und mir dann ein günstigeres zulegen!?

Die Anforderungen: 
- Es muss lange halten! ( Am besten über 5 Jahre. ) Keine Kompromisse! ^^ 
- 3 Megapixel Kamera 
- Kein Sony Ericsson!? (Nokia?) Kannte mal jemanden der Handys getestet hat. Die Nokias waren hüllenmässig wesentlich besser... kann aber sein dass das Vergangenheit ist. 
- Touchzeugs nur wenns stabiler als Handys mit normalen Tasten ist
- habe keine großen Anforderungen an die Software, ich will SMS schreiben, telefonieren und Fotos machen, wenns als Navi nutzbar ist, ists auch gut. 
- Internet? Habe ich zuhause... brauche ich unterwegs nicht.
- habe noch ne 4GB M2 Speicherkarte... kannsch aber auch verschachern... ^^

Zusammengefasst:

Ich suche ein Handy mit folgenden Eigenschaften:
- 1A Verarbeitung! 
- passable Kamera 
- Navi (wenn nicht ists egal) 
- kein Internetzeugs

Danke schonmal für die Mühe! 

Ps.: Das Handy wurde damals von meiner Mum bei Mediamarkt gekauft, also nicht über den Preis wundern...


----------



## Asdener (21. Oktober 2010)

Hatte mal ein W810.

Das Handy is stabil und hat lange gehalten nur der Akku deckel war sehr leicht zu entfernen...

Das W705 das ich hatte hatte auch bei mir immer macken.


----------



## Caspar (21. Oktober 2010)

Okay... so ein ähnliches haben glaube meine Kollegen auch alle, das ist i.O.

Habe mir mal den Test durchgelesen und fands ganz überzeugend, ca 300€ und vielleicht bissl viel Schnickschnack. Samsung S8500 Wave Testbericht Vermutlich kann ich übers W-Lan an der Uni kostenfrei ins Internet oder? Wenn das geht und ich nix zuzahle kanns nicht schaden... ^^


----------



## pixelflair (21. Oktober 2010)

Caspar schrieb:


> Okay... so ein ähnliches haben glaube meine Kollegen auch alle, das ist i.O.
> 
> Habe mir mal den Test durchgelesen und fands ganz überzeugend, ca 300€ und vielleicht bissl viel Schnickschnack. Samsung S8500 Wave Testbericht Vermutlich kann ich übers W-Lan an der Uni kostenfrei ins Internet oder? Wenn das geht und ich nix zuzahle kanns nicht schaden... ^^



das kommt auf deine uni an  unsere hat vpn verschlüsselung drin xD


----------



## Asdener (21. Oktober 2010)

Sieht nicht schlecht aus ;D

Rennt das WLAN über einen Proxy Server?
Weiß nämlich ned ob das mit nem Handy geht?

EDIT: Zu langsam.. Wollte aufs gleiche hinaus


----------



## Caspar (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe keine Ahnung... das sieht so aus: TUD - ZIH - VPN im Datennetz der TU Dresden

Wie finde ich raus ob das geht!? Liegt das speziell an dem Handy oder kann man sich allgemein mit einem Handy nicht in solche Netzwerke einloggen? W-Lan hats ja ansich.

Gibts andere Handys die ihr empfehlen würdet?


----------



## hydro (21. Oktober 2010)

Mit dem iPhone 4 komm ich in unser Uni Netzwerk, ist aber auch das erste iPhone was das kann. VPN kanns und Firmen-Wlan mit Benutzernahmen und co ( kp wie das heisst )

Ich habe hier noch ein Nokia 3330 liegen. Das wird vermutlich noch 120 Jahren funktionieren.


----------



## Caspar (22. Oktober 2010)

Habe eben mal mit ein paar Freunden geredet... sie meinten so "Ooooch na klar geht das... der macht das so und der auch... das machen eigentlich alle!" Also gut... ^^ Es müsste gehen. Ich werde mir das Samsung mal live ansehen. Wenn noch Empfehlungen kommen freue ich mich darüber, bisschen Zeit ist ja noch. 

Oh ja ich erinnere mich... das waren noch Zeiten! ^^ Legendär das Teil... (bzw das 3310... )


----------



## Iceananas (22. Oktober 2010)

Wo studierst du denn? Wenn deine Uni ein Eduroam Netzwerk hat dann kommst du überall mit dem Handy rein.


----------



## Caspar (22. Oktober 2010)

An der Tu Dresden. 

Habe eben google angeworfen und siehe da:

http://tu-dresden.de/die_tu_dresden.../arbeitsplatzsysteme/wireless_lan/campus_wlan

Es geht!?


----------



## Happy Chicken (22. Oktober 2010)

Hey Caspar ob das Wave in euerem Netzt funktoniert kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, was ich dir aber sagen kann ist dass das Wave sehr zerbrechlich ist. Über dem darin verbaueten Super Ameoled Display welches ohne Frage Großartig ist, liegt leider nur eine SEHR dünne Glasschicht. Sprich ein Sturz aus 50cm macht dem Ding zu 90% den Gar aus, ich arbeite in nem T-Shop und bekomme wöchentlich 2, 3 Geräte mit kaputtem Display zu Gesicht. 

Ich würde dir 3 verschiedene Möglichkeiten empfehlen:

1. Wenn du einen Vertrag hast kannst du bei fast allen Providern eine Zweitkarte beantragen und somit 2 Geräte mit dem gleichen Vertrag nutzen. z.B. in der Uni das Wave was bei deinem Guthaben mit Sicherheit ne gute Wahl wäre und dann für 120€ ein Nokia 3720
( Nokia 3720 classic Handy 20 MB - eingebaut - Nicht angegeben - GSM - Grau ) für den normalen Gebrauch.


2. Ein Samsung Wave und ein Handyschutzbrief für einmalig 60€ und dafür 2 Jahre gegen Stürze Wasserschäden usw. abgesichert.


3. Ein Blackberry
Ein Blackberry ?    Ja ein Blackberry.
Vorteile: 

- Diese Buisness-Phones sind für die Verwendung in Geschäftsnetztwerken programmiert, ich wähle mich damit bspw. in das VPN-Netzt meines Ausbildungszentrums ein.

- Ich wage mal zu sagen dass Sie unzerstörbar sind du kannst gerne mal in einen T-Shop gehen und einen Mitarbeiter fragen ob er nicht mal das Blackberrry Bold gegen die Wand werfen möchte.
Jetzt denks du bestimmt ich hab nen Vogel, aber Nope.
Sie sind mit speziellen Carbonfasern verstärkt und gehen daher so gut wie nicht kaputt. Ich demonstriere diese Geräte gerne auch Kunden die auf dem Bau arbeiten und somit öfters nicht ganz behutsam mit Ihren Geräten umgehen.

- Sie haben generell eine sehr gute Lebensdauer, einer meiner Arbeitskollegen hat schon seit über 4 Jahren das selbe BB ohne dass es mal große Macken gemacht hat, zumindest nicht Hardware-technisch, eher Softwareseitig aber das ist mit einem Reset dann problemlos behoben.

Naja soweit von meiner Seite, bei Fragen einfach melden.

LG Happy


----------



## hwk (22. Oktober 2010)

hydro schrieb:


> Mit dem iPhone 4 komm ich in unser Uni Netzwerk, ist aber auch das erste iPhone was das kann. VPN kanns und Firmen-Wlan mit Benutzernahmen und co ( kp wie das heisst )



Falsch auch das iPhone 3GS kann das!


----------



## Caspar (23. Oktober 2010)

Hui, danke für die Hinweise! Genau darum habe ich gefragt, Erfahrungen sind wirklich unersetzbar. Durch die Testberichte hatte ich angenommen das Wave sei unzerstörbar. ^^

Zu den Vorschlägen:

1. Über einen Vertrag möchte ich kein Handy, das sind laufende Kosten die ich mir sparen möchte. Die Idee ansich ist aber toll. 
Ich habe das Handy eigentlich den ganzen Tag in der Hosentasche und bin viel damit unterwegs, für Uni eins und sonst zum zweiten wechseln ist daher nicht so praktisch. 

2. Klingt vernünftig und ich ziehe es mal in Erwägung, aber wenn ich dann ständig das Display reparieren lassen muss ists ja auch doof. ^^ Andererseits... ich habe mein letztes Handy in 1.5 Jahren maximal 2 mal aus niedriger Höhe fallen gelassen. Nach den 2 Jahren Schutzbrief dürfte das dann ja keinsesfalls mehr passieren, das ist auch doof hm. Kann man den Brief danach verlängern oder sich erneut einen holen? Gibt es irgendwelche schicken Hüllen die das Promlem im Notfall etwas eindämmen könnten?

3. Wohl die beste Variante. Aber ich habe Klodeckelhände und fette Finger... ^^ (Bin 2 Meter groß.) Meine Mum hat irgendeinen Nokiacommunicator... der hat die Tasten ähnlich angeordnet, das gefummel ist mir glaube zu groß. ^^

Das Nokia 3720 sieht ganz interessant aus, aber die Kamera ist bissl niedrigpixelig und das Display recht klein. Hast du noch eine andere Idee? Internet muss nicht unbedingt sein, das wäre nur ein Bonus. Ich lege gespartes Geld auch gern für schlechte Zeiten beiseite... ^^

Ansonsten werde ich mir das Nokia 3720 mal genauer ansehen. Etwas pragmatisch betrachtet könnte dass das vernünftigste "Ruf-mich-an"-Gerät sein.

Ich könnte auch für ca 180€ an ein I-Phone 3 irgendwas mit englischer Software kommen. (In Ammiland sind die recht günstig, mein Schwesterherz lebt da.) Jedoch bin ich eigentlich kein Fan von Apfel-Mainsreamprodukten.  

Ich liebe übrigens Käsespätzle und den schwäbischen Dialekt. ^^


----------



## hydro (23. Oktober 2010)

Möglich das sie es können, die mit dem 3gs sitzen allerdings jedesmal da und kommen nicht ins Netz.

Ich glaube ein Smartphone und erst recht Apple ist nicht Mainstream, da sie einfach zu teuer dafür sind!


----------



## Caspar (23. Oktober 2010)

Was haltet ihr vom Nokia X6? Ist das qualitativ in Ordnung? Praktisch an dem Ringringdings wäre das Navi. In Tests werden da jedoch eine Dinge bemängelt. (Akkulaufzeit zum Beispiel, die finde ich eigentlich recht wichtig... könnte ein KO Kriterium sein.)

Das HTC Legend hat eine voll-Alu-Hülle... wie ist das Teil? Ich würde es mal mit in die engere Auswahl nehmen. ( Eben gelesen das der Akku auch recht kurzlebig ist.)


----------



## Happy Chicken (24. Oktober 2010)

1. Den Schutzbrief kann man nach den 2 Jahren leider nicht mehr verlängern.
Darüber hinaus ist es natürlich immer empfehlenswert eine Schutzhülle anzubringen.

2. Beim X6 ist die Geschichte vom Navi eine einzige Lüge, sprich:
Du kannst die Navigationssoftware und Karten zwar kostenlos nutzen jedoch ist hierbei nicht eine vollwertige Navigation gemeint sondern nur das Kartenmaterial an sich. Die dazugehörige Routenansage wird dabei immer permanent aus dem Netzt gezogen. Dass heißt bei jeder Navigation fallen permanente Internetnutzungsgebühren an.
Generell kann ich sagen dass das X6 ein relativ zuverlässiger Wegbegleiter ist, natürlich ist es durch den vorhandenen Touchscreen etwas empfindlicher als ein "normales" Gerät.
Ein Vorteil ist ohne Frage die große Menügestaltung, so dass auch Menschen mit großen Händen und Fingern das Gerät problemlos bedienen können, allerdings ist für das Schreiben von SMS´en der dazugehörige Stift zu benutzen. Da hierbei die einezlnen Tasten abartige winzig sind.

3. Zum HTC habe ich leider keine Erfahrungswerte da dieses Gerät Vodafone-exklusive ist.


Zu guter Letzt ist es einfach sehr wichtig dass du vor dem Kauf dir die Handy in Echt anschaust und herausfindest wie du mit der Bedienung klarkommst.

LG
Happy


----------



## Caspar (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mir vorgenommen nächste Woche mal ein paar Handys anzusehen. 

Nach den Schutzbriefen haben ich mal gesehen, man kann 3 Jahre für etwa 2€ im Monat bekommen. Ich bin mir jedoch nicht sicher ob sich der Mehraufwand eines ständig kaputt gehenden Handys lohnt. ^^ Also habe ich mir mal alle möglichen Outdoorhandys angesehen. Die meisten sind ja nicht allzu attraktiv, das einzige was mir noch gefallen würde wäre ein Sony Ericsson. Nach dem lesen der Userwertungen hatte sich das jedoch gleich wieder erledigt, nie wieder Sony E... ^^ Die gleichen Probleme wie bei meinem jetzigen und dessen Vorgänger.

Ich glaube die beste Lösung ist das von dir vorgeschlagene Nokia 3720. Mit dem Teil wurde Golf gespielt und es ist nix passiert... ^^ Die Qualität soll ausserdem dauerhaft sein und nicht wie bei Sony von kurzer Freude zeugen. Gut, die Kamera... aber was solls. Wie oft mache ich schon Bilder, für ein paar Schnappschüsse und MMS reichts allemal. Tja, die Vorteile überwiegen und der Preis ist überzeugend. Also ist das Nokia 3720 bis jetzt mein Favorit.

Auf jeden Fall werde ichs mir noch mal live ansehen, auch die Smartphones. Falls ich das Geld spare, kann ich mir dafür eine tolle Maus zulegen (G700 ^^) oder das Geld beiseite legen.

Edit: Das mit dem Navi ist übrigens auch gut zu wissen, da fällts gleich weg. 
Gibts noch ein Outdoorhandy was wie das Sony oder das 3720 ganz gut aussieht, jedoch ein größeres Display hat und eine bessere Kamera?


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. Oktober 2010)

Robust wäre auch noch dieses hier: Samsung B2100 Outdoor Handy scarlet-red: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Ob es jetzt in die Richtung geht, was du dir vorstellst weiß ich nicht genau.


----------



## Happy Chicken (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich mach mich mal schlau ^^


----------



## Caspar (24. Oktober 2010)

@ Autokiller 
Bei dem Handy ist die Kamera noch etwas schlechter, daher ists aus der Auswahl gefallen. Angesehen hab ichs mir jedoch auch schon. ^^

@ Fröhliches Hühnchen
Ui danke dir! ^^


----------



## Happy Chicken (24. Oktober 2010)

Hab was ganz tolles gefunden:
Motorola Defy: Robustes Outdoor-Smartphone vorgestellt


----------



## Caspar (24. Oktober 2010)

Also mal ohne Mist, das sieht verdammt gut aus. ^^ 

An dem Teil ist alles dran was man sich nur wünschen kann, die 350 Eumel ists offensichtlich wert! Irgendwie wundert es mich das man das Teil kaum kennt, genau nach so einem Bimmeldings habe ich gesucht. Jetzt gibts zwei Favoriten, ich werde mir beide Tefefone mal genauer ansehen. Alles andere kann jetzt versauern.  

Echt danke, ich habe gestern (heute) wirklich bis 4Uhr gelesen und gesucht, das Motorola habe ich jedoch nirgends gesehen!!!


----------



## Happy Chicken (24. Oktober 2010)

Nix du danken,
wie gesagt schau sie dir mal an finde auch dass das Motorola nen echt guten Eindruck macht !!!


----------



## Caspar (24. Oktober 2010)

Jo auf jeden Fall:

YouTube - Motorola Defy - Bereit für alles, was das Leben bringt. Teil 2: Test Autodach

Witzige Testreihe, Wuffi darf auch mal reinbeißen. ^^

Werde heute mal noch ein paar Softwaretests durchlesen, bin jedenfalls hellauf begeistert. ^^


----------



## sp01 (25. Oktober 2010)

Mich würd mal interessieren wo ihr die Handys richtig testen könnt? Bei den meisten Shops wo ich war haben die ne Paphülle oder was auch immer drauf, also nichts mit SW testen. Das einzige wo ich bisher kenn ist das iPhone, da kann ich die Software testen.
Zum BB, da hab ich im VF Shop mal eins gesehen, mit touch screen?, wo der Bildschirm schon lose rumhing, naja.


----------



## Caspar (25. Oktober 2010)

Wenns bei Mediamarkt/Saturn rumhängt kann man den "Betreuer" mal fragen ob mans mal anfassen darf. Dann packen sie ihr Schließwerkzeug aus, drehen es im Glaskästchenlöchel um und du darfst reinfassen. Manchmal hängen die Telefone auch nutzbar draussen. Vielleicht geht das auch bei manchen Handy-Shops, vorher mal anfassen muss schon sein.

Alternativ kannst du auch im Internet bestellen, testen und vor Ablauf der 2-Wochenfrist zurückschicken. (Fernabsatzgesetz) 

Ich muss jetzt nurnoch entscheiden ob ich viel oder wenig Geld ausgeben möchte. Aus dem Tests lesen ist heute leider nix mehr geworden... dafür war ich eben zu Fuß unterwegs. (In manchen Situationen bleibt das Gefährt besser stehen. ^^ Gesellige Runden sind aber auch toll. )


----------



## Happy Chicken (25. Oktober 2010)

@sp01
Also in unserem Shop hängen 90% der Handys als Live-Geräte rum welche du ohne Probleme ausprobieren kannst, einfach nur fragen. Paphüllen hängen in der Regel (zumindest in unserem Shop) nur von Geräten aus welche gestohlen wurden oder noch nicht verfügbar sind und uns der Hersteller im Moment nur einen Dummy bereit stellen kann ( Aufgrund von Lieferschwierigkeiten usw.).

Zum BB das du meinst ist das BB Storm ist nur bei Vodafone verfügbar dazu habe ich leider keine Erfahrungswerte. Würde aber meine Handy für ein BB Bold ins Feuer legen, hab dass Ding schon aus 5 Meter Entfernung gegen ne Wand geschmissen und das Ergebnis nur ein leichter Kratzer am Chassi und ein heraus gefallener Akku.

LG Happy


----------



## Caspar (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich wollte mir gestern die Handys ansehen. Leider sind alle nicht lieferbar. Also war der Streifzug erfolglos. ^^ Aber gut, ein paar Wochen sind noch bis zum Kauf, vielleicht ändert sich die Situation bis dahin noch!


----------



## Operator (4. November 2010)

Hast du dir das defy mal angeschaut in den youtube vids siehts sehr interessant aus. Sollte ja auch jetzt verfügbar sein gucks dir mal bitte an und schreib nen paar sätze dazu.
Kanns mir leider net angucken bin gerad in Kanada (noch gar nicht verfügbar)


----------



## Caspar (4. November 2010)

Werde ich machen, bin aber noch nicht sicher wanns klappt. Sobald ich was weiss sage ich dir bescheid, aber ich kenne mich mit Smartphones nicht aus, das sollte vorher gesagt sein! ^^

Innerlich habe ich mich auch schon auf das Nokia eingestellt. Der Preis ist einfach zu verlockend. Aber mal sehen, vielleicht haut das Defy mich dermaßen vom Hocker das ich nicht widerstehen kann. ^^

Viel Spaß noch in Kanada!


----------



## DrSin (4. November 2010)

Happy Chicken schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 2. Beim X6 ist die Geschichte vom Navi eine einzige Lüge, sprich:
> Du kannst die Navigationssoftware und Karten zwar kostenlos nutzen jedoch ist hierbei nicht eine vollwertige Navigation gemeint sondern nur das Kartenmaterial an sich. Die dazugehörige Routenansage wird dabei immer permanent aus dem Netzt gezogen. Dass heißt bei jeder Navigation fallen permanente Internetnutzungsgebühren an.
> ...



Sorry, aber ich hab schon lange nicht mehr so einen Stuss gelesen, ich bin kein Freund von Nokia, aber das OVI-Maps ist ein Offline Navi, du brauchst nur Internet für Verkehrsmeldungen.
Seit knapp einem Jahr ist OVI Maps komplett kostenlos, Karten, Stimmen und Routenführung sind gratis und werden Installiert.

Sorry aber das musste sein.


ZUm Thema, Android wäre schon einen gute Wahl


----------



## Bonkic (4. November 2010)

Operator schrieb:


> Hast du dir das defy mal angeschaut in den youtube vids siehts sehr interessant aus. Sollte ja auch jetzt verfügbar sein gucks dir mal bitte an und schreib nen paar sätze dazu.
> Kanns mir leider net angucken bin gerad in Kanada (noch gar nicht verfügbar)




so wirklich lieferbar ist es leider immer noch nicht, auch wenn the phone house was anderes behauptet. 
zumindest in deutschland scheint noch keiner das gerät bekommen zu haben.

so langsam sollte es aber losgehen - bei o2 kann man es jetzt auch schon bestellen. 

*ich wills nämlich auch endlich haben! *

noch mal zum thema:
ein handy, das wirklich 5 jahre durchhält gibt es heute wohl fast nicht mehr. auch beim defy kann ich mir das eigentlich (noch) nicht vorstellen (allerdings glaub ich auch nicht, dass ich ein handy 5 jahre behalten würde).

was übrigens sony-e angeht kann ich exakt das gleiche berichten: hatte vor jahren mal das w880i, also sicher nicht das billigste modell. schon nach einem halben jahr (!) machten sich erste ausfallerscheinungen bemerkbar.

ab dann gings kontinuierlich bergab. eine absolute katastrophe das gerät. so was ist mir noch nie passiert.
se- nie wieder...


----------



## Caspar (4. November 2010)

Das Motorola wirds in ein paar Wochen auch bei Mediamarkt und Co geben. Letzte Woche war das noch nicht sicher! 

Habe mir heute mal das Nokia 3720 angesehen. Es ist nicht schlecht, reisst mich aber auch nicht wirklich vom Hocker. Es ist eben ein vernünftiges Handy ohne Schnickschnack, schlicht und absolut praxistauglich. ^^ Jetzt warte ich mal noch das Defy ab. Bin mal neugierig wie das so ist. Das Samsung Wave fand ich ganz geil, geniales Display und es lässt sich richtig toll betouchen. Bei meiner Freundin fand ich das nicht ganz soooo toll, sie hat nen Apfel 3G irgendwas. Die Tastatur ist bissl klein, aber mit nen bisschen Zielwasser... aber gut... wenn dann wirds eh der Motorroller... ^^

Jo... Sony E ist wirklich der letzte Dreck, auf absehbare Zeit: NIEMALS SONY-E!

Eine Freundin meinte, dass ihr Nokia ständig Softwareprobleme hat. Nokia hat bei ihr ähnlich stark wie Sony E abgekackt. ^^


----------



## DrSin (5. November 2010)

Naja es geht, die größeren Modelle von Nokia haben einen recht guten Support, werden relativ regelmäßig Softwaremäßig aktualisiert.
Allerdings nutzt Nokia noch viel Symbian, kein schlechtes OS, ich habe es im Moment auch noch auch meinem Samsung, nur Langsam aber sicher läuft die Zeit des OS ab, darum steig ich jetzt auch auf Android um.
Das Wave nutzt Bada, auch ein Linux Ableger wie Android, allerdings laufen da wieder nur Bada "Apps" drauf, aber ich gehe mal davon aus das du diese nicht brauchst.

Das Defy ist bestimmt eine gute Wahl, hier mal ein Hands on, falls du es noch nicht gesehen hast:
Motorola Defy Hands On 0 Galerie Engadget German


----------



## Operator (5. November 2010)

Vielen Dank
Das merkt man einfach wenn die Oberfläche ruckelt und lahmt. Was ich halt schade finde das man das defy nicht upgraden kann als auf android 2.2 oder gar 3.
Ich habe aktuell das iphone 3 mit nem angesplitertem Display das will halt ersetz werden.
In Kanada ist das Iphone 4 recht "billig" (immer noch derbst teuer)
Ich stehe jetzt halt vor der Krise
Iphone nice looking + flüssige bedienung viele apps
oder ein android mit FLASH (manchmal flüssig manchmal nicht ) und das i tüpelchen ist dann natürlich beim defy die robustheit beim Eiphone ääähm pustekuchen 

Naja ich hab zum glück noch nen bisschen Zeit mitte 2011 wird man dann wieder nach Deutschland abgeschoben ^^

Erzähl mir einfach ob sich die Bedienoberfläche flüssig geschmeidig anfühlt.
Nicht falschverstehen 

Vielen Dank


----------



## DrSin (5. November 2010)

Ich warte noch auf mein Galaxy S, aber hatte es schon in der Hand, ist schön flüssig und heute kam 2.2 raus


----------



## Bonkic (6. November 2010)

Operator schrieb:


> Was ich halt schade finde das man das defy nicht upgraden kann als auf android 2.2



das defy wird mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit ein update auf froyo spendiert bekommen.
das sag nicht, sondern ein motorola-mitarbeiter im androidhilfe-forum.


----------



## DrSin (6. November 2010)

2.2 muss auch sein, allein wegen der Performance, und notfalls muss man halt zu einem Custom Rom greifen.


----------



## Bonkic (6. November 2010)

DrSin schrieb:


> und notfalls muss man halt zu einem Custom Rom greifen.



das scheint bei motorola-geräten nicht so einfach zu sein.


----------



## DrSin (6. November 2010)

Fürs Driod gibts ja soagr schon ein Cyanogenmod, da wird das Defy bestimmt nicht lange brauchen...


----------



## Operator (6. November 2010)

Das währe natürlich cool gutes flash etc etc wenn wirklich android froyo 2.2 oder gar 3.0 kommt kauf ichs mir.
So langsam geht mir Android bzw die Update einstellung der Handy hersteller aufn Sack das ist ja schlimmer als by apple 
Wenn android ne neue version rausbringt kann ja nicht so schwer sein innerhalb eines monats ne customized version rauszubringen und die zum DL bereitstellen.
Das geht mir gehörig auf Keks weil android opensource frei blabla 
Hoffe den Handyherstellen wird mal in den Arsch getreten...


----------



## sp01 (9. November 2010)

Bin seit 5 Tage stolzer Besitzer eines iPhone 4, im direkten Vergleich schaut das i900 von Samsung recht alt aus. Ist ja auch schon 2Jahre alt
Ebenfalls kann ich kann ich die Verbindungsabbrüche -bin bei T- nicht bestätigen, selbst ohne "Kondom".
Es ist zwar eine gewisse Umgwöhnung, trotz Mac, aber alles funzt von was ich bei WM nur träumen konnte.


----------



## Caspar (9. November 2010)

Seit gestern scheinen die Händler das Defy zu bekommen. Der Preis macht das Teil meiner Meinung nach wesentlich interessanter.  

Ich hoffe MM bekommt bald eins rein! Mein derzeitiges ist übrigens schon wieder kaputt... dieses mal das Logo auf der Vorderseite. Ich schwöre, ich habe kaum nachgeholfen! *g* Nein mal im Ernst, ich habs seit gerademal einer Woche wieder. Sowas darf doch nicht sein.


----------



## Per4mance (9. November 2010)

nach langem überlegen und warten was noch kommt wirds bei mir wohl nen Milestone 2 werden.

ich hoffe da löst sich nichts 

wes das nächste woche kommt bin ich mal gespannt ob sich der preis noch einpendelt. so 420-430 wären nett.


----------



## Happy Chicken (9. November 2010)

DrSin schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich hab schon lange nicht mehr so einen Stuss gelesen, ich bin kein Freund von Nokia, aber das OVI-Maps ist ein Offline Navi, du brauchst nur Internet für Verkehrsmeldungen.
> Seit knapp einem Jahr ist OVI Maps komplett kostenlos, Karten, Stimmen und Routenführung sind gratis und werden Installiert.
> 
> Sorry aber das musste sein.
> ...




Also muss meine Aussage zurück ziehen war wirklich ein kompletter Rotz.
In diesem Bereich lebe ich wohl noch stark in der Vergangenheit. 
Habe mir dass eben hergeleitet zumal man früher  eine kostenpflichtige Lizenz erwerben musste.


----------



## DrSin (10. November 2010)

So, seit vorgestern hab ich das Galaxy S, direkt Froyo drauf geflasht, ging problemlos zum glück, und kann nur soagen - wow, hatte vorher das i8910 mit Symbian^1 und das sind Welten, kann man nicht beschreiben!


----------



## Caspar (10. November 2010)

Gut zu wissen...  Ich schwanke immernoch zwischen dem 3720 und dem Defy... ^^ Heute werde ich mein aktuelles zurückschaffen, mal sehen obs am Abend die Zeit noch zulässt. Das Defy ist jetzt jedenfalls lieferbar!


----------



## Operator (11. November 2010)

Ich bin gespannt was ich bis jetzt so gelesen klingt ganz gut.
Wenn dus hast kannst du mal Megavideo ausprobieren ob sowas was flashvideos angeht (nciht nur youtube) danke


----------



## Caspar (11. November 2010)

Eine Frage habe ich noch. Ein entscheidender Kaufgrund eines Smartphones ist für mich Navigationssoftware. Welche ist zu empfehlen? Gibts es eine gute kostenlose offline-Navi-App? Offline ist am wichtigsten, da ich nur das Internet an der Uni nutzen würde. Ich habe von Co-Pilot gelesen, 30€ dafür wären okay. Gibts gute offline Alternativen? (Google benötigt ja z.B. eine Flat)

Für MM wars heute schon zu spät, aber die Woche hat noch ein paar Tage.  

Ich werds mal probieren... bin zur Zeit auch fleissig am Stargate gucken...


----------



## Per4mance (11. November 2010)

von tomtom gibts noch nen offline navi. hatte das auch mal sehr lange als notfall drauf und funtionnierte ganz gut.


----------



## Caspar (11. November 2010)

Hmm... ich kanns noch nicht so richtig einschätzen. Alles hat scheinbar grobe Vor und Nachteile. 
TomTom für Android bitte! - Tomtom auf dem iPhone: HD Traffic gegen Aufpreis - Golem.de-Forum

"MobileMaps von Sygic" soll sehr TomTom-ähnlich sein. 
TOMTOM Android - Digital Eliteboard

Die Tage muss ich mal genauer nachsehen...  CoPilot und MobileMaps scheinen bisher am interessantesten zu sein.

Eben noch diesen Test gelesen... http://www.cnet.de/digital-lifestyl...igationssystem_navi_software_im_vergleich.htm
Da schneidet Navigon ganz gut ab und die Bilder überzeugen. Europa für 75€... na mal sehen.


----------



## DrSin (11. November 2010)

Sygic habe ich schon auf Symbian genutzt, ist ok. Auf Androiden läufts auch gut.
GoogleMpas kann auf Android navigieren - umsonst aber online.
Flash inkl Videos laufen einwandfrei unter 2.2 bei mir.
Ein 720p MKV lief auch ohne ruckeln.


----------



## Operator (11. November 2010)

Wenn du gerne frickelst dann gibt es da was 
TuxAndDroid  Kostenlose Offline Navigation auf Android mit Navit
Musst halt ein bisschen frickeln läuft nicht über den Appstore
Die Installation hört sich jetzt aber nicht so schwer an.^^
/edit ich bin immer 3-4 Posts hinterher und merks net
bei dem Link sind in den Kommentar noch ein Paar interressante lösungen .... auch welche ohne frickeln 
@dr sin das Problem ist das das DEFY nur 2.1 hat und kein garantiertes Upgrade auf 2.2 (was war das den fürn Smartphone hatte das gleiche/ähnliche Hardwawre?


----------



## DrSin (11. November 2010)

Symbian war ein i8910, aktuell der Androide ist ein Galaxy S.
Wenn da echt kein Update kommt würd ich es nicht nehmen, der Unterschied ist spürbar.


----------



## Operator (11. November 2010)

naja wir hoffen ja alle das die dafür nen Update raushauen 
das anderen Problem ist das Galaxy hat nen 1ghz prozzi das defy hat nur den schwächeren 800mhz prozzi^^


----------



## Caspar (14. November 2010)

Das Defy ist auch bei MM bestellbar. 400€  Kein Kommentar... 

Die erste Reparatur meines Handys fand nicht in den ersten 6 Monaten statt. Jetzt müsste ich beweisen, dass das Handy schon nach der Lieferung Müll war. Logischerweise geht das nicht... nen Gutachter für ein Handy? Pfff... also hoffe ich gerade auf die Kulanz des Lieferanten (50/50 Chance). Wenn alles klar geht bekomme ich ca 70% vom Kaufpreis zurück. (Handys werden über 5 Jahre abgeschrieben.) Wünscht mir Glück. ^^ 

Jo... der Prozessor ist langsamer, dafür ist das Defy hoffentlich nur recht schwer kaputt zu bekommen. ^^ Wegen Navi... ich glaube Navigon ist schon das praktischste. Aber erstmal sehen wie MM jetzt entscheidet!


----------



## DrSin (14. November 2010)

Zum Navi, habe Sygic Aura drauf - besser gehts echt nicht


----------



## Caspar (17. November 2010)

Mir ist da noch so eine Idee gekommen. Mein Schwesterherzl kommt über die Weihnachtszeit aus den USA mal wieder ins Erzgebirge geschneit. Sie könnte mir zu Ammipreisen ein I-Phone 3 mitbringen. Das soll dort irgendwas um die 180€ kosten. Würde sich das lohnen bzw wie siehts Softwaremässig aus? (Wird ja ne Ammiversion drauf sein... habe ansich kein Problem mit englisch, im Gegenteil... aber wenn sichs simpel ändern lässt wäre deutsch schon angenehmer.) Nen Navi wirds auch dafür ja auch geben (gibt schließlich auch Halterungen.) Was haltet ihr davon?

Ps.: Bin eigentlich nicht der Applefan, aber wenns das Teil so günstig gibt, warum nicht... ^^

@ DrSin
Kannst du die Vor- bzw Nachteile auflisten? Das wäre toll, so kann ich mir besser ein Bild machen!

Edit: Kann sein dass das Telefon jetzt schon billiger ist... muss mich mal informieren. ^^


----------



## Operator (17. November 2010)

Ich habe aktuell nen Iphone 3 mit alter Software drauf. Ist geil zum "zoggen" hast aber kein Flash und der Akku ist fürn arsch muss das eigentlich jeden abend an die Steckdose hängen. Was du auch bedenken mussst ist die abhängigkeit zu itunes. Und Stabil ist auch nicht^^Schönen einmal angeknackstes display.
Import ist keine Problem so lang es sim lock frei ist sonst kannst damit alles machen einfach deutsche Software aufspielen.
Ich kanns die nur bedingt empfehlen^^
Probier lieber mal voher das Defy


----------



## Caspar (17. November 2010)

Hmmm okay... jo meine Freundin hatte auch nen knacks weg. Also ihr Telefon... *g* Jo... ist hat so eine Preissache... ich habe noch mal nachgedacht. 300€ sind schon recht derb für ein Telefon was viele Dinge hat die ich eigentlich garnicht benötige. Die Knackse sind natürlich auch wieder doof... ^^ Wenn ich Geld sparen könnte, würde ichs vielleicht irgendwann in eine 150€ "gebraucht-Laptopschreibmaschine" investieren. Ich muss jetzt einige Seminararbeiten schreiben und ganz falsch wäre das auch nicht.

Kein Flash ist auch doof... da kann ich unterwegs ja keine Videos gucken =/ Aber das es keine Softwareprobleme gäbe klingt gut... hatte letzte Nacht noch einige Schauersachen gelesen. ^^ (Jailbreak, irgendwelche Programme die man jedes mal neu starten muss usw... ) ^^  Das Defy soll ja auch ne gute Akkulaufzeit haben. Hach ja... man hats schon nicht leicht. ^^

Naja mal sehen, ich rede mal mit meinem Schwesterherz, wenn sie günstig eins bekommt kanns nicht schaden.  Ich werde sie auch mal fragen was das Defy dort kostet. Android wäre mir schon lieber und nen Update auf 2.2 wirds schon geben.


----------



## Operator (17. November 2010)

Bist du dir sicher das das nur 180€ ich glaub das kostet mehr 
müsstest ja eigentlich auch noch einfuhr zahlen 
Ich würde das defy mal versuchen in nem T-mobile shop anzugrabschen.
Ich bin auch total hin und hergerissen zwischen iphone 4 und defy.
Das Iphone 3 hat ne schlechte kamera und nur max 16gb für music. Desweiteren bringen die patches svon apple kaum noch neu funktionen ...


----------



## Caspar (17. November 2010)

Argh... ^^ Joar stimmt ja alles... hmm... naja mal sehen, habe schonmal Infovermittlung angeleiert... ^^


----------



## DrSin (17. November 2010)

Caspar schrieb:


> Mir ist da noch so eine Idee gekommen. Mein Schwesterherzl kommt über die Weihnachtszeit aus den USA mal wieder ins Erzgebirge geschneit. Sie könnte mir zu Ammipreisen ein I-Phone 3 mitbringen. Das soll dort irgendwas um die 180€ kosten. Würde sich das lohnen bzw wie siehts Softwaremässig aus? (Wird ja ne Ammiversion drauf sein... habe ansich kein Problem mit englisch, im Gegenteil... aber wenn sichs simpel ändern lässt wäre deutsch schon angenehmer.) Nen Navi wirds auch dafür ja auch geben (gibt schließlich auch Halterungen.) Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> Ps.: Bin eigentlich nicht der Applefan, aber wenns das Teil so günstig gibt, warum nicht... ^^
> 
> ...


Wovon bilder? Sygic aura?


----------



## Caspar (28. November 2010)

@ DrSin 
Hat sich erstmal erledigt, habe noch bisschen gelesen. 

Leider gabs beide Telefone zum Black Friday in den USA nicht... jedenfalls hat mein Schwesterherz keins gefunden.

Mediamarkt gibt mir das Geld fürs alte Handy nicht zurück, da die erste Reparatur nicht im ersten halben Jahr stattgefunden hat. Nächste Woche werde ich noch mal zum Verbraucherschutz gehen und mich beraten lassen. Ich zahle nur 2.50€, das ists mir Wert. ^^ 

Ich bin nun am überlegen ob ichs verkaufe. Es ist ja jetzt eigentlich wie neu. 130-140€ müsste ich demnach bekommen können. Dann muss ich mir nur noch überlegen ob ich 100€ für das 3720 oder 300€ für das Defy ausgeben möchte.

Das hat jedoch erstmal bisschen Zeit, ich hege jedenfalls eine starke Tendenz zum Defy, denn die Vorteile sind unbestritten. ^^ Mal sehen was sich noch ergibt.


----------



## Per4mance (28. November 2010)

ich hab jetzt seit ein paar tagen das milestone 2 und bin rundum zufrieden,habs jetzt für 426.- gekauft. dafür das es das erste android ist klappt es damit auch schon ganz gut. wenn man es nicht weiss vermutet man anfangs garkeine tastatur 


das defy soll auch sehr gut sein nur viel würde ich bei der bezeichnung "outdoor" erwarten


----------



## Caspar (29. November 2010)

Hmmm... denkst du dass das Defy Sinn macht? ^^ Ich werde mich wohl so oder so noch bisschen belesen.

Ich habe jetzt mal ne bescheuerte Frage... irgendwie finde ich beim googlen nix konkretes.

Kann ich mit nem Smartphone wie dem Defy inzwischen Filme bei kino.to gucken? Mit W-Lan solls ruckelfrei gehen, aber geht das auch mit GRPS & Datenflat ohne Probleme? Wie lang sind die Ladezeiten? Nen "flotten" Flashplayer gibts ja auch schon.

Ausserdem: Welches Programm nimmt man zum komprimieren von Filmchen fürs Smartphone?

Alles auf Android 2.1 bezogen, Infos dazu auf 2.2 wären auch nicht schlecht, falls es hervorzuhebende Unterschiede gibt... ^^

Edit: Heute bei Amazon leider das Angebot verpasst, hatte Mutti beauftragt da ich an der Uni war, leider ist die Verbindung in der Heimat nicht so toll. Aber egal, wirds schon noch mal günstig geben. Für 250€ würde ich sofort zuschlagen, über 300 ist wegen der MM Sache dann doch bisschen happig, man wills ja nicht übertreiben, auch wenn die Arbeit gut läuft. ^^ Inzwischen würde ich das Defy eindeutlig vorziehen, die Tatsache, dass ich Filme komprimieren kann und darauf gucken, hat mich endgültig überzeugt. Im Zweifelsfall nehme ich trotzdem das 3720, denn so richtig notwendig sind mehr Funktionen ja trotzdem nicht. 

Oh und ich konnte das Defy bei Saturn mal angrabschen, leider gabs da gerade kein Internet, da in der Altmarktgalerie gebaut wird. Ich probiers irgendwann mal aus...


----------



## Per4mance (29. November 2010)

nimm das defy du wirst nicht entäuscht sein denk ich 


das nokia is da kein vergleich und so gut is nokia nicht mehr, ich hatte früher oft welche.


----------



## Caspar (29. November 2010)

Alles kloar.  Kannst du mir etwas zum Streamen bei kino.to sagen? (Ausser, dass es unsicher ist... ^^)


----------



## DrSin (29. November 2010)

****.to macht auf froyo mit richtigen flash nicht mit, denke mal das es mit 2.1 auch nicht geht.


----------



## Caspar (29. November 2010)

Mist, also bleibt nur konvertieren. Aber besser als nix, muss ich halt immer ein paar Filme Reserve drauf haben und definitiv 32GB Speicher.  

Danke fürs Testen und die Info!


----------



## DrSin (30. November 2010)

ich weiß ja nicht wie es beim defy aussieht, aber ich kann filme bis zu 720p im mkv format sehen ohne was umwandeln zu müssen.


----------



## Chrisch (30. November 2010)

DrSin schrieb:


> ****.to macht auf froyo mit richtigen flash nicht mit, denke mal das es mit 2.1 auch nicht geht.


Gerade mal auf meinem HTC DHD getestet, wo soll da das Problem sein? Läuft alles einwandfrei  (DHD = Android 2.2 FroYo)


----------



## Caspar (30. November 2010)

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. ^^ 

@ Chrisch
Hast du es mit W-Lan oder UMTS versucht?

Wenns am Telefon liegt muss ichs mal testen gehen. Wenn jemand das Defy hat sind Berichte erwünscht. ^^

@ DrSin
Das ich nix umwandeln muss ist auch gut, aber das geht ja fix, so passen vielleicht mehr Filmchen drauf.


----------



## Chrisch (30. November 2010)

über UMTS, über WLan hätte ich hier keinen Vorteil da das mobile Internet hier schneller ist als mein DSL


----------



## Caspar (30. November 2010)

Alles kloar, dann liegts wohl am Handy. Ich werds mal probieren.


----------



## DrSin (30. November 2010)

Bei mir startet kein film, auf nem nexus one mit 2.2 passiert auch nix...


----------



## Per4mance (30. November 2010)

ich muss das jetzt auch mal mit ***.to testen. mal schaun was mein Milestone 2 meint 

bei meinem alten htc touch hd hab ich eig. alles einfach kopiert und angeschaut ging alles. kann aber auch sein das es am player lag (core player)

hab bis jetzt bei meinem milestone 2 noch keine videos angeschaut, muss ich mal testen ob was nicht geht...


----------



## Caspar (6. Dezember 2010)

Sooooo... da jetzt alle Versuche das Defy günstig zu erwerben fehlgeschlagen sind und ich mal ein wenig hochgerechnet habe was mich das Telefon in den kommenden 2 Jahren mehr kosten würde, habe ich entschieden das Nokia 3720 zu ordern. (In den zwei Jahren sind das etwa 500€ weniger, die kann ich schon mal für nen Lautsprecherselbstbau sparen. ^^)

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, wenn das Handy zerstört ist, (nach dem Studium ^^) wirds bestimmt ein Smartphone. Dann weiss ich auch schon in welche Richtung es gehen wird.


----------



## Operator (6. Dezember 2010)

Schade hattest du es mal in der hand oder hast du nur nach nem guten preis gesucht ^^
Nach weihnachten wird alles billiger ^^
Ist aber ne gute entscheidung 
Ich hoffe für dich es geht nicht so schnell kaputt


----------



## Per4mance (6. Dezember 2010)

ich weiss nicht wie gut die nokia handys zu zeit sind aber mein letztes nokia N80 war von der verabreitung her ne katastrophe. und ich hatte viel nokia früher die waren alle ok.


das von dir gewählte wird für den preis schon passen.


----------



## Caspar (7. Dezember 2010)

Jo hatte das Defy paar mal in der Hand und eigentlich ists wirklich geil. Nach nem guten Preis habe ich trotzdem gesucht! ^^ 

Die Erfahrungsberichte bei Amazon sprechen bei dem Nokia für sich. Der Akku soll fast zwei Wochen halten, das ist schon ganz nett. ^^ Die Verarbeitung war in Ordnung. Wenn ich dann das nächste Telefon hole gibts schon Quad-Smartphones auf denen Crysis @ Max flüssig läuft.  

Ich hoffe auch damit vorerst keine Probleme mehr zu haben.


----------

